# laws on keeping a cockeral



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

my dads got a mini polish cockeral. Doesnt start crowing until about 7 oclock ish. he lives with his gf in an area of houses owned by a housing association. Basically long story short he has been told he has until sunday to get rid of this cockeral due to complaints....the thing is they have complained about it crowing through the day...time when most people should be working...so just wondered seen as its throughout the day is there a legal problem with this?

Regards
Jake


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

It's only a problem if you get complaints, there is nothing to say you cannot keep one unless it's in a tenancy agreement or similar, now that he's had complaints though all he can really do is to check that the housing association has followed the correct procedure, although that is only likely to delay things at best. Unfortunately unwanted cockerels can be very hard to rehome.


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

he didnt help the whole situation by standing in his garden shouting that if they went and got jobs then they wouldnt have anything to moan about (not quite as nicely as that)


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Noisy roosters, noisy dogs, noisy neibours it all amounts to the same thing.:devil:


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

see thats the worst thing...i think everyone in the area has dogs who bark all night long i think a crowing cockeral is slightly less anoying that a dog barking


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I've just been lucky that my neighbors are understanding and quite like the noise. I can't imagine it being pleasant if I or any of them were to work nights though.
I thought it was a council issue? Unless he himself is renting from the housing association it's nothing to do with them.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

tdbexotics said:


> my dads got a mini polish cockeral. Doesnt start crowing until about 7 oclock ish. he lives with his gf in an area of houses owned by a housing association. Basically long story short he has been told he has until sunday to get rid of this cockeral due to complaints....the thing is they have complained about it crowing through the day...time when most people should be working...so just wondered seen as its throughout the day is there a legal problem with this?
> 
> Regards
> Jake


not all work in the day 1/2 my work is at night and if there was a cockeral crowing by me the the air rifle will be out and there will be no more cockeral: victory:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Most housing associations will have a clause in the tenancy agreement against cockerels so it probably a breach of that and they are entitled to tell you to get rid or be evicted.

Also most local authorities have a. Bye law that prohibits keeping cockerels in a residential area so you are probably in breach of that as well.

I think that you are probably going to have to get rid.

If neighbours dogs are barking and it bothers you then you should make a complaint about it - two wrongs don't make a right and all that.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got 12 cockerals at the moment, have had up to 50 at one point. Lucky I live in the middle of nowhere.

Smaller cockerals can have exceptionally piercing crows, bigger boys tend to crow less and be less annoying. 
I really wouldn't hold out much hope for a re home.


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

no this area is full of dealers and spongers....not many people work atall let alone nights 
i know have to get rid i just wish i had the space or id have him but the ducks pond takes up most my garden lol!
Id be proper pissed with a crowing cockeral if i worked nights and can see where people are coming from but he dont crow much its normally about half 10 in the morning and again at lunchtime....basically he craves interaction he has his girls but likes to come out so basically calls u!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Apparently my neighbours really miss my old Brahma cock who died earlier this year, I used to go to a lot of trouble to keep him shut away until about 8 am so he couldn't be heard crowing at dawn, had I know they liked it that much I wouldn't have bothered!

But everyone round here is so friendly and the houses are not very close together, and many of the older people spent time on farms, or at least in the country, as evacuees during the war, or once kept chickens themselves and are quite accepting of them.

I know there would have been no way I could have kept a cock, and probably not even hens, when we lived on a housing association estate ten years ago, a more miserable, interfering, busybody bunch of neighbours you'd never meet anywhere, one even complained about our rabbit saying he could hear it at night gnawing the mesh on it's hutch!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> not all work in the day 1/2 my work is at night and if there was a cockeral crowing by me the the air rifle will be out and there will be no more cockeral: victory:


You know I consider myself a very serious shooter, and so when I read propaganda written by those opposed to private gun ownership such as the Gun Control Network I frown. Especially when they say they want to ban airguns or have sub 12 ft lbs air rifles to only be owned by firearm certificate holders.

Then I read stupid, moronic posts like this and think, maybe they have a point!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Mynki said:


> You know I consider myself a very serious shooter, and so when I read propaganda written by those opposed to private gun ownership such as the Gun Control Network I frown. Especially when they say they want to ban airguns or have sub 12 ft lbs air rifles to only be owned by firearm certificate holders.
> 
> Then I read stupid, moronic posts like this and think, maybe they have a point!


go out shooting all the time and have a firearm certificate but better to pop it off whith the air rifle the my shoot gun or rifle best thing to do is not put a cockeral where there is a build up of homes


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> go out shooting all the time and have a firearm certificate but better to pop it off whith the air rifle the my *shoot gun* or rifle best thing to do is not put a cockeral where there is a build up of homes


Did you have somebody else complete your FAC application for you? :whistling2:

What would your FEO say if he knew you were condoning shooting somebodys elses pet on somebody elses property? You've just completely proved my point really. 

P.S Is a shoot gun anything like a shotgun? Just curious....


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Mynki said:


> Did you have somebody else complete your FAC application for you? :whistling2:
> 
> What would your FEO say if he knew you were condoning shooting somebodys elses pet on somebody elses property? You've just completely proved my point really.
> 
> P.S Is a shoot gun anything like a shotgun? Just curious....


well yes sumbody bid fill it out for me as spelling it not that good for me :gasp:

p.s a shoot gun is a shotgun but hay hoo not long back from a 15h day so :censor: it


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

bigd_1 said:


> go out shooting all the time and have a firearm certificate but better to pop it off whith the air rifle the my shoot gun or rifle best thing to do is not put a cockeral where there is a build up of homes


Not really. Live and let live. A cockerel makes nowhere near as much noise as people do.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hmmm. This thread went sour pretty quick, didn't it?


----------



## Beckred (Sep 27, 2012)

We had two cockriels and a female wich we got as chicks from school as a school project. We took them home not knowing what they were and they grew up being one female and two males. Are neighbours were fine with them but one of our neighbours was pregnant so we didn't want to disturb her so we got rid of them. We weren't allowed to have them anyway as we live in town.


----------

